# Curing Live Rock



## plasma19 (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi, I recently started up a new SW tank and it has been running for 5 days with 2 power heads, its a marineland eclipse 12gal with integrated bio-wheel and replacable filter media, it also has a strong compact flourescent with standards for sw fish and corals. I just tested my water at my LFS and all parameters were safe for fish. I already have live sand in my tank and a few hermit crabs. I just added 6 pounds of live rock to my tank which are already almost cured when i bought them. right now they are just cycling my tank and i will be doing weekly water changes. how long will it be for my tank to be cycled to the point where it is fish friendly? also if i do weekly water changes and have my filter media and bio wheel remove nitrate and unwanted toxins it should be fine without a protein skimmer? (since im only running a 12gal)



your comments and replies along with suggestions for noob like me would help

plasma19


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

It is always tempting to add fish as soon as you can, but the best thing you can do is wait. How long should you wait? Well that really depends. When cycling a tank you should check your water daily and record it. You will be able to see where in the cycle your tank is. I had bought cured liverock for my nano tank from a lfs and didn't see much change in my water parameters but i still waited around a month before adding anything. 

Something to keep in mind is that the longer you leave your tank fishless the longer all of the micro fauna has a chance to get established without being eating by your fish. Anthony Calfo talks in one of his books about waiting a year before adding fish so that all of your microfauna like copepods can multiple and fill all of your rockwork and sand area. 

So in the end there really isn't any set time you should wait. Watch you tank parameters. When everything gets to zero then it is time to add a fish or two. I actually waited a year before adding fish to my aquapod but during that time i started adding soft corals to my tank.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah, I would definitely get a test kit for saltwater. Do not rely on your LFS for testing results.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

What I found with my tank. ( I don't know if this matters at all) I left my lights on 24 hours a day. In 2 days I had diatom bloom and got snails and within a week or 2 got corals and a fish ( now in a 55 at a friends) I don't know if keeping lights on sped up the cycle or what but I never had an algae problem from it at all.


----------



## plasma19 (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks for the tips guys.
ricker, you must have had some good water circulation for no algae to appear.

does any1 have any suggestions on what kind of corals are good as starters and are compatible with clowns? lol i like frogspawn


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I say stick with softies. So look at leathers, shrooms, polyps, and well that will give you a lot of choices. I think this image is a year old but as you can see all i have is soft corals in here. This tank was my first tank and is still doing really well.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

plasma19 said:


> Hi, I recently started up a new SW tank and it has been running for 5 days with 2 power heads, its a marineland eclipse 12gal with integrated bio-wheel and replacable filter media, it also has a strong compact flourescent with standards for sw fish and corals. I just tested my water at my LFS and all parameters were safe for fish. I already have live sand in my tank and a few hermit crabs. I just added 6 pounds of live rock to my tank which are already almost cured when i bought them. right now they are just cycling my tank and i will be doing weekly water changes. how long will it be for my tank to be cycled to the point where it is fish friendly? also if i do weekly water changes and have my filter media and bio wheel remove nitrate and unwanted toxins it should be fine without a protein skimmer? (since im only running a 12gal)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Filter media and bio wheels do not remove nitrate... and they only detoxify the "unwanted toxins" after it has been established with a full load of bacteria. I would personally keep the biowheel for a while, but ditch it once the liverock has been established... change the filter pad frequently or rinse it often. Also you can get by without a protien skimmer fine by doing water changes frequently (15-20% weekly) but a protien skimmer is still a great investment.


----------

